
The Astronomer's Telegram: For Discovery of Mars. Congratulations - blackRust
https://twitter.com/astronomerstel/status/976139340182179841
======
blackRust
Very bright optical transient near the Trifid and Lagoon Nebulae:
[http://www.astronomerstelegram.org/?read=11448](http://www.astronomerstelegram.org/?read=11448)

40 minutes later, Erratum:
[http://www.astronomerstelegram.org/?read=11449](http://www.astronomerstelegram.org/?read=11449)

